# nicht schlecht



## Dezemberschnee (27. April 2008)

also ich hab es geschafft, bin nach münster und konnte mir mal ein bild machen von war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grafik ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann gut, steuerung auch hab eben "leider nur kurz " einen feuermagier gespielt (wirklich super dargestellte zauber)und habe mich verwünscht keine kette zum anketten an den ausstellungspc mitgenommen zu haben wie ich platz machen mußte, hatte ich jedenfalls schon schweißperlen auf der stirn (vorzeitiger entzug) was mich betrifft kann ich es kaum noch erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jeden der in nähe münster wohnt kann ich nur empfehlen schnell hin zur messe es lohnt sich.


gruß euer dez







tip:
wer lesen kann ließt die zwerge von markus heitz


----------



## derseppel (27. April 2008)

Uh, bloß nicht zu viele informationen in deinen Post bringen...

naja für 2 min WAR fahre ich sicher keine 35 km


----------



## Hühü1 (27. April 2008)

derseppel schrieb:


> Uh, bloß nicht zu viele informationen in deinen Post bringen...
> 
> naja für 2 min WAR fahre ich sicher keine 35 km



Uh ja 35 km hast recht selbst zur heutigen zeit ist es ein tages ritt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ist doch gut zu hören das es den leuten gefällt die es mal gespielt haben. Es ist  ja nicht die erste Positive reaktion auf das spiel.


----------



## froost @ka ... (27. April 2008)

Dezemberschnee schrieb:


> also ich hab es geschafft, bin nach münster und konnte mir mal ein bild machen von war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es geht doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schön mal einen zuhören der was gutes zu sagen hat.Naja is ja nichtmehr lange zuwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goranos (27. April 2008)

Ich hatte auch die Möglichkeit es anzuspielen es mach sehr viel Spaß und die 10 Minuten die man spielen konnte waren gut investierte 10 Minuten.
Man merkt zwar das es noch in der Beta ist z.B. in der Lokalisierung (ich sage nur Alexia of Order has captured the Pulverfässchen). Die Gradfik ist okay und die  Animationen sind auch flüssiger geworden! Es hat sich geloht die halbe Stunde zu warten! 
MfG
Goranos


----------



## Malarki@buffed (27. April 2008)

Dezemberschnee schrieb:


> jeden der in nähe münster wohnt kann ich nur empfehlen schnell hin zur messe es lohnt sich.
> gruß euer dez
> tip:
> wer lesen kann ließt die zwerge von markus heitz



Gut zu hören das jemand das Spiel positiv bewertet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum Buch, ja hast recht. Bin gerade beim letzten Band "Schicksal der Zwerge".
Ist erst letztens erschienen so weit ich weiss, die Teile davor waren auch genial.
Hach herrliche Reihe, nur zu empfehlen.

Für Vraccas!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Hühü schrieb:


> Aber ist doch gut zu hören das den leuten es gehört die es mal gespielt haben  ist ja nicht der erste das sowas sagt.



Deutsch? Verstehe den Satz beim besten willen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (27. April 2008)

> ZITAT(Hühü @ 27.04.2008, 12:52) *
> Aber ist doch gut zu hören das den leuten es gehört die es mal gespielt haben ist ja nicht der erste das sowas sagt.



Aber es ist doch gut zu hören,dass es den Leuten gefällt,die es mal gespielt haben.Ist ja nicht der Erste,der soetwas sagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit für Hühü: http://www.dass-das.de/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (27. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch gut zu hören,dass es den Leuten gefällt,die es mal gespielt haben.Ist ja nicht der Erste,der soetwas sagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dezemberschnee (27. April 2008)

derseppel schrieb:


> Uh, bloß nicht zu viele informationen in deinen Post bringen...
> 
> naja für 2 min WAR fahre ich sicher keine 35 km




Also ich bin 300km dafür gefahren .....auf der rpg gibt es noch mehr zu sehen und zu ergattern außerdem habe ich es geschafft in der zeit die hatte" war" zu spielen...... einen rang zu steigen das schaffst du nicht in 2min.
ich würde immer wieder die chance nutzen dort hinzukommen eintritt ist okay und es lohnt sich.

ach ja wenn du infos willst dann frage doch einfach... meine kristallkugel ist in reperatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



gruss dez


----------



## Hühü1 (27. April 2008)

ups  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
war wohl mit meinen gedanken wo anders schnell mal editieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (27. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch gut zu hören,dass es den Leuten gefällt,die es mal gespielt haben.Ist ja nicht der Erste,der soetwas sagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die flames überwiegen ziemlich in letzter zeit aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (27. April 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Flames von Leuten die es gespielt haben? Wüsste ich keine. Flames von WoW Fans welche von War maximal ein paar Betabilder kennen und sonst nix, ja, einige. Warhammer hat noch 5+ Monate Entwicklungszeit vor sich. AoC kommt nächsten Monat raus. 

Ach so, AoC ist unfertig und die Anzahl von besorgten bis unzufriedenen Betatestern dort ist Legion(ständige crashes, "durchdieweltschwimmbug", massive fps Einbrüche ohne ersichtlichen Grund, memoryleaks, totale imbalance im pvp (2-hit rogues dominieren zur Zeit alles), kein Spellweaving, keine Belagerungswaffen, bislang keinerlei Betatest des Endgame Contents). Wenn man also ein neues MMO vorzeitig flamen möchte, bei AoC gibt es wenigstens paar konkrete Punkte die wirklich bedenklich sind.

Bei Warhammer Betatestern sind die Kritikpunkte bei weitem nicht so fundamentaler Art, so beklagt man meist nur eine gewisse Meleeunfreundlichkeit im RvR (zu viele Escapespells von Fernkämpfern) und die Mexican Standoff Problematik (20 stehen voreinander im RvR und keine wagt sich vor, weil er sofort stirbt. Also belauern sich die beiden Fraktionen wie damals in WoW vor Crossroads und keiner traute anzugreifen bzw. wurde sofort getötet wenn er es versuchte) und halt noch Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten im Grafikbereich (wobei das ja längst von den Entwicklern erklärt wurde wieso dem so ist und dass die Grafik alles andere als final ist).

Der Warhammer Tier 4 Test läuft Montag an. Dann wird man Endgamecontent sehen und ausprobieren. Tier 4 entspricht quasi Level 70 WoW Content. Zur Zeit testen sie quasi Level 50 Content (wenn man es mit WoW vergleicht).


----------



## Nevad (27. April 2008)

Ja stimmt,Kryos.
Was ich von AoC gesehen habe hat mich nicht begeistert(Ich habe es noch nicht gespielt,mache mir ein Bild aus Betaberichten,Videos usw.). Das neue,inovative Kampfsystem soll nun doch nicht "der Bringer" sein.Die Kombomoves sollen im PvP so gut wie sinnlos sein,da sie lange brauchen um durchgeführt zu werden -> Gegner läuft weg.Die Grafik find ich zwar gut,aber aus Grafik kann man kein gutes Spiel machen,schon lange kein MMORPG.Ich habe auch zu bemängeln,dass du EP durch einen Tod im PvP bekommst,den du erst durch 2-3 Kills wieder ausgleichen kannst(Es gibt einen PvE und einen PvP Epbalken).AoC sollte ja auch ein mehr auf PvP basierendes Spiel sein,aber die beste Rüstung gibt es nur durch PvE-Raids.Mittelmäßige PvP-Spieler werden nie an gutes Equip kommen,da sie häufig sterben und somit sehr wenig Ep haben.Nur die "guten" Spieler werden viel Ep/Equip haben,was die mittelmäßigen Spieler wohl schnell verärgern wird.Bei Warhammer sehe ich soweit nur gutes,keine großen Nachteile einzelner Klassen,ein sehr komplexen Spielablauf usw.

Am Ende wird eh jeder für sich selbst entscheiden müssen,was er spielt.Da haben Berichte keinen großen Einfluss.


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Am Ende wird eh jeder für sich selbst entscheiden müssen,was er spielt.Da haben Berichte keinen großen Einfluss.


 ganz genau, es soll ja auch tatsächlich leute gegeben haben, die sich gothic3 direkt nach release geholt haben^^


----------



## Geige (27. April 2008)

also ich werd war spielen
das kampfsystem von aoc find ich in nem mmorpg 
einfach unpassend in nem singlplayer rollenspiel würds da schon anderst aussehn
und auch was ich sonst noch so gehört habe omfg 
aoc spieler ihr tut mir jetzt schon leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (27. April 2008)

Also ich bin von beiden begeistert, von AoC und WAR, genauso wie damals von UO, DAoC, WoW etc, obwohl es natürlich auch hier und da kritische Dinge gab die ich nicht so berauschend fand und finde.

Nichtsdestotrotz, werden wohl leider immernoch Dinge und Menschen an ihrem Schlechtesten gemessen statt an ihrem Besten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu noch immer diese sinnlosen Konkurrenzkämpfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (27. April 2008)

Jo, aocler und war'ler wollen sich irgendwie ständig gegenseitig zum richtigen "Glauben" bekehren (glauben durch game ersetzen).


----------



## Kryos (27. April 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> Jo, aocler und war'ler wollen sich irgendwie ständig gegenseitig zum richtigen "Glauben" bekehren (glauben durch game ersetzen).



Was bin ich dann? Spiele 3 jahre WoW und habe sowohl AoC als auch Warhammer in der CE Version hier als Preorder rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (27. April 2008)

@geige und nevad

ihr 2 macht genau dass was ihr an den anderen spieler so liebt
ein spiel schlecht machen dass ihr noch garned gespielt hapt nur vom hören sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

on topic
ich werd einfach mal auf die open beta warten um mir dan auch ein bild zu machen

ich denk bei jedem spiel wird es sachen geben die man hätte besser machen können aber dafür
und für/gegen die fehler gibts ja noch die schöne erfindung namens patch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (27. April 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Was bin ich dann? Spiele 3 jahre WoW und habe sowohl AoC als auch Warhammer in der CE Version hier als Preorder rumliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann bist du wohl jemand wie ich der gerne Spiele spielt, weil ihm das Spass macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (27. April 2008)

> @geige und vevad
> 
> ihr 2 macht genau dass was ihr an den anderen spieler so liebt
> ein spiel schlecht machen dass ihr noch garned gespielt hapt nur vom hören sagen hmmm.gif



Achso und die ganzen Videos sind natürlich gaaaanz anders als das Spiel selber,da sie ja nicht vom Spiel selbst sind,sondern von etwas ganz anderem?
Ob ich es nun gespielt oder gesehen habe ist kein großer Unterschied für die Sachen,die auch aufgezählt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (27. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> .Die Grafik find ich zwar gut,aber aus Grafik kann man kein gutes Spiel machen,schon lange kein MMORPG.


das ist genau das einzige was du aus deinen videos dazu sagen kant ohne es gespielt zu habe 

der ganze andere kram den du da erzählst von wegen kampfsystem ist nicht der bringer und kombos bringen nichts kanst du ohne es selber gespielt zu haben einfach nicht beurteilen


----------



## Nevad (27. April 2008)

Meinst du das sieht man nicht wenn einer ne Combo ansetzt und der andere wegspringt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.March (27. April 2008)

Also ich bin eben von der Rpc wiedergekommen und ich muss sagen das mich Warhammer Online umgehauen hat...sosehr das ich mich 6mal angestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  um alle möglichen Klassen austesten zukönnen (Leider konnte man nicht Grünhäute/Zwerge spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und mir haben alle Klassen wirklich gut gefallen : vom Hexenjäger über den Schattenkrieger bis zur Hexenkriegerin ! Die Animationen sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gelungen und genügent Spells waren auch vorhanden ,obwohl man nur einen Level 13-15 Character spielen konnte! Mich hat sofort das typische Pvp Fieber gepackt (will heißen : Schwitzige Hände ,das "nur noch diesen Gegner" Syndrom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ! Ich hab auch versucht etwas über erscheinungsdatum heraus zufinden aber bei diesem Thema sind die 3 Betreuer immer sehr still geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Zum Spiel ansich: wir konnten ein Szenarion spielen, indem es das Ziel ist eine Bombe (Pulverfässchen) zu einer Mühle oder einem Staudamm um diesen/diese zum einsturz zubringen und die Gegner mussten verusuchen dies zuverhindern...ich hätte auch noch 2H weitergespielt aber leider war das Szenario auf 10min gegrenzt! 

PS: Ordnung>Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (27. April 2008)

es gibt in dem spiel auch sowas wie stuns
wenn man die vor eine kombo setzt (also das kampfsystem richtig nutzt) kan er nicht weglaufen

ich denk einfach spiel es doch mal an ev gefält es dier ja und schon wärst du um ein gutes spiel reicher

aber egla lassen wir das dies ist ein WAR trade diskutieren wir lieber wieder über dieses game


----------



## D132 (27. April 2008)

Also meine wenigkeit freut sich schon sehr lange auf WAR. ich verfolge so ziemlich jede erdenkliche Seite die mit WAR. zu tun hat.
Aber mir stellt sich die frage: Irrgendwie passen oder heben sich die Gebäude von den Bodentexturen ziemlich merkwürdig hervor. Sprich sie passen irrgendwie nicht zusammen.
Mich würde jetzt interesieren ob die Leute die es schon testen durften das bestätigen können oder meine Panik das die Gebäude nicht zur Bodentextur passen vollkommen paranoid sind.
Wenn sie wirklich so wie auf einigen Videos oder Screenshots nicht zusammen passen sollte das doch bis zum Start verbässert werden oder?
Bitte bitte sagt mir das ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch liege und alles perfekt passt und es nur an meinen Augen liegt.


----------



## Suspicious (27. April 2008)

abwarten und schnapps trinken


----------



## Dr.March (27. April 2008)

Also für mich hat das alles schon sehr schön ausgesehen,das kann aber auch daran liegen das ich nicht sehr viele Gebäude gesehen habe ! Aber das was ich gesehen habe sah bis auf einige Ausnahmen gut bis sehr gut aus !


----------



## Durlok (27. April 2008)

@D132
im neuen buffed heft steht im WAR artikel dass die entwickler  das dynamische beleuchtungssystem sowie die bodentexturen noch bearbeiten werden

also denke ich wird sich da noch einiges verbessern bis zum releas


----------



## Rayon (27. April 2008)

natürlich wird sich da noch einiges tun... es ist die beta ^^


----------



## Hühü1 (27. April 2008)

@D132

Ich denke das die meisten boden textturen noch nicht final sind.
An vielen screenshot´s merkt man das hoch auflösende texturen  fehlen, grad boden texturen sind einfach und schnell  auszutauschen.
Aber evtl ist das auch nur eine optische täuschung, weil grässer büsche und viele ander details noch fehlen.


----------



## Kryos (27. April 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Also meine wenigkeit freut sich schon sehr lange auf WAR. ich verfolge so ziemlich jede erdenkliche Seite die mit WAR. zu tun hat.
> Aber mir stellt sich die frage: Irrgendwie passen oder heben sich die Gebäude von den Bodentexturen ziemlich merkwürdig hervor. Sprich sie passen irrgendwie nicht zusammen.
> Mich würde jetzt interesieren ob die Leute die es schon testen durften das bestätigen können oder meine Panik das die Gebäude nicht zur Bodentextur passen vollkommen paranoid sind.
> Wenn sie wirklich so wie auf einigen Videos oder Screenshots nicht zusammen passen sollte das doch bis zum Start verbässert werden oder?
> Bitte bitte sagt mir das ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch liege und alles perfekt passt und es nur an meinen Augen liegt.



Es fehlen die Shadowmaps. Momentan sind nur dynamische Schatten aktiv. Das sind die Schatten welche deine Grafikkarte erzeugt. Es gibt aber für Gebäude noch Shadowmaps. Das sind Schatten die Vorberechnet werden und dann als Texture statisch über die Bodentexture gezogen. WoW hat sowas z.b. auch. Damit kann man ohne viel Rechenzeit zu verbraten z.B. den Schattenwurf den ein Baum mit all seinen Ästen hat auf den Boden simulieren. Diese Schatten können sich nicht bewegen, was aber kaum auffällt weil es eh nur bei unbeweglichen Objekten angewendet wird. Fehlen diese Schatten (wie in der Beta) sieht es natürlich komisch aus wenn ein großes Objekt wie ein Haus ohne einen Schatten auf den Boden zu werfen in die Landschaft "geklebt" wird.

Hier mal ein Vergleich, gleiche Szene mit und ohne Schattentextures (aus Oblivion welches die gleiche Grafikengine wie Warhammer hat):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (27. April 2008)

Zu den "hervorstechenden" Gebäuden: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=o8elNUcox8Q



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (27. April 2008)

sehr gut nevad, genau an dieses video hab ich grad gedacht^^ Und wenn man jetzt bedenkt dass das noch pre alpha war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (27. April 2008)

Viele vielen dank an euch damit ist meine Panik vollkommen unbegründet und ich kann mich um so mehr auf ein schönes neues Spiel freuen 
Danke nochmal :>


----------



## Theldron (27. April 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich auch etwas negatives an WAR?^^


----------



## Draco1985 (27. April 2008)

Theldron schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch etwas negatives an WAR?^^



Das ist Geschmackssache, würd ich sagen.

Meine persönlichen Kritikpunkte (die letztendlich aber nicht ausschlaggebend sind):
- Equipabhängig (wie WoW)
- Vergleichsweise simples "Klick-Kampfsystem"
- durch Klassen stark eingeschränkte Charakterentwcklung

Die positiven Dinge überwiegen einfach, so wie es im Moment aussieht. Aber ich warte noch auf die OpenBeta um mich selbst überzeugen zu können.


----------



## Geige (27. April 2008)

vl der pve-content?

aber der is mir egal wenn ich pve machen will spiel ich das böse spiel mit
den drei buchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und @AoC:einfach mal abwarten was die zukunft bringt =)


----------



## Dannie (27. April 2008)

Also ich muss sagen War hat auf der Rpc für mich geflopt....


Lange Wartezeiten und ein scheiß Szenario mit Leuten die zum teil 0 Schaden gemacht haben ....
Die Leute haben mehr mit sich selbst gekämpft als mit mir 
(tooltips durchlesen ftw) So ist leider kein Spielspaß aufgekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war letztes Jahr auch dabei da hat mir WAR viieeeel besser gefallen
(kürzere Wartezeiten und geileres Szenario)
Freue mich trozdem wie`n Schnitzel auf WAR!

(Ich bin 150km auf meinem Epicmount -> Zug gefahren ein ein halb Stunden und bei 8 Euro kann man nicht meckern.
Anosnsten War die rpc geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## MoGyM (27. April 2008)

derseppel schrieb:


> Uh, bloß nicht zu viele informationen in deinen Post bringen...
> 
> naja für 2 min WAR fahre ich sicher keine 35 km



ich war auch da und es waren 10 minuten xD

für mich hat es sich auf jeden fall gelohnt
jetz muss ich mich leider bis zur offenen beta wieder zufrieden geben


----------



## D132 (27. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das ist Geschmackssache, würd ich sagen.
> 
> Meine persönlichen Kritikpunkte (die letztendlich aber nicht ausschlaggebend sind):
> - Equipabhängig (wie WoW)
> ...



Fantasier ich mir da was zusammen oder wie? Ich mein in einem Podcast/Video (das schon älter ist) gehört zu haben, dass es genau nicht wie in wow auf das Equipment ankommen soll.

Naja über das Kampfsystem lässt sich wirklich streiten aber ich find es in ordnung, da man sicher auch hotkeys benutzen kann wie in wow.

Versuch mal den 3 Punkt genauer zu erläutern oder worauf willst du genau hinaus?


----------



## Nevad (27. April 2008)

> - Equipabhängig (wie WoW)


Ganz so stark wird es nicht werden,aber das Equip spielt schon eine Rolle.Bei WoW bist du mit dem bestimmtem Equip übermächtig und soweit sollte es in einem Spiel nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerwyn (27. April 2008)

Da freut man sich doch richtig auf Herbst oder Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. April 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Fantasier ich mir da was zusammen oder wie? Ich mein in einem Podcast/Video (das schon älter ist) gehört zu haben, dass es genau nicht wie in wow auf das Equipment ankommen soll.



Ich mach mir da wenig Illusionen. Wenn es heißt, dass man durch RvR die besten Items im Spiel kriegen soll, dann heißt das für mich, dass es im Endcontent auch einen Item-Run geben wird wie bei WoW. Ob das Balancetechnisch aufgefangen wird, ist dabei unerheblich.

Ich bin generell kein Fan von Systemen, die "Über-Equip" erlauben. Aber davon gibts leider viel zu wenige, also nehm ich mit dem Vorlieb, dass es gibt.



> Naja über das Kampfsystem lässt sich wirklich streiten aber ich find es in ordnung.



Die Kollisionsabfrage ist zwar ein Schritt in die richtige richtung, aber ich würde mir mehr ein "aktiveres" System, so wie in AoC oder Gothic wünschen, dass dem Spieler mehr abverlangt.



> Versuch mal den 3 Punkt genauer zu erläutern oder worauf willst du genau hinaus?



Ganz einfach, etwas Morrowind-/Oblivion-artiges, oder sowas wie SWG ganz zu Anfang. Jede Kombination aus beliebigen Talenten, Fähigkeiten, etc. ist zulässig und das Verbessern des Charakters erfolgt über "Learning by doing", statt über Levelsprünge.


----------



## D132 (27. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, etwas Morrowind-/Oblivion-artiges, oder sowas wie SWG ganz zu Anfang. Jede Kombination aus beliebigen Talenten, Fähigkeiten, etc. ist zulässig und das Verbessern des Charakters erfolgt über "Learning by doing", statt über Levelsprünge.



Du solltest dir aber im klaren sein das es im moment sehr schwer wenn nicht nahe zu unmöglich ist etwas vergleichbares für den Charakter wie in Morowind oder Oblivion in ein mmorpg zu packen da 
1. Die entwicklungszeit ins nahezu unermäsliche geht.(naja nicht ins unermäsliche aber sehr stark dadurch in die Länge gezogen wird)und es halt schwer umzusetzen were.
2 Viele Leute würden damit Probleme bekommen und es wurde einige leute abschrecken vor dem kauf.
Daher ist es nicht sehr Vorteilhaft für heutige mmorpg´s


----------



## Grimmrog (27. April 2008)

Als ich fand die RPC super, ca 30 Minuten warten für 10 Minuten spielen, ist nen gutes Verhältnis gewsen, wenn man bedenkt, wie gedrängt es auf der GC am WoW stand war, da wars  auf der RPC doch richtig angenehm.

Das Gameplay war auch ziemlich schön muss ich sagen, allerdings merkt man, daß es noch ne Beta war, nach dem Tot ist der Feurmagier wieder aufgestanden als wär er aus nem Klapp-Bilderbuch gewesen XD


----------



## grimmgork (27. April 2008)

1. Sie haben klahr gesagt das es nicht wirklich equipe abhängig ist, das equipe kann mann locker mit skill gutmachen.

2. Das so hoch gelobte aoc kampfsystem floppt ja wohl eher als das es was taugt(Innovation schön und gut, aber was nützt es was neues zu kreiiren das hallt trotzdem schrott ist?).


----------



## Draco1985 (27. April 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> 1. Sie haben klahr gesagt das es nicht wirklich equipe abhängig ist, das equipe kann mann locker mit skill gutmachen.



Entwickler behaupten viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Equipunabhängig wird WAR garantiert nicht, sonst würde man ds Zeug nicht als Belohnung im RvR bekommen, sondern mit einer Rüstung starten und die die ganze Zeit über behalten, wie in GW.



> 2. Das so hoch gelobte aoc kampfsystem floppt ja wohl eher als das es was taugt(Innovation schön und gut, aber was nützt es was neues zu kreiiren das hallt trotzdem schrott ist?).



Ich sagte "so wie in" AoC, nicht "das System aus" AoC. Keine Ahnung wie es in AoC umgesetzt ist, aber etwas mehr als gelangweilt Hotkeys drücken sollte ein Spieler IMO schon machen müssen.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. April 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Du solltest dir aber im klaren sein das es im moment sehr schwer wenn nicht nahe zu unmöglich ist etwas vergleichbares für den Charakter wie in Morowind oder Oblivion in ein mmorpg zu packen da
> 1. Die entwicklungszeit ins nahezu unermäsliche geht.(naja nicht ins unermäsliche aber sehr stark dadurch in die Länge gezogen wird)und es halt schwer umzusetzen were.
> 2 Viele Leute würden damit Probleme bekommen und es wurde einige leute abschrecken vor dem kauf.
> Daher ist es nicht sehr Vorteilhaft für heutige mmorpg´s



Zu 1.) Wo siehst du da negative Auswirkungen auf die Entwicklungszeit?

Zu 2.) Spieler gewöhnen sich an alles. Man sollte sie nach der Verdummung von WoW langsam mal wieder an komplexere Systeme gewöhnen. Oder denjenigen, die solche komplexen Systeme mögen wenigstens die Möglichkeit bieten.


----------



## D132 (27. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Zu 1.) Wo siehst du da negative Auswirkungen auf die Entwicklungszeit?


Wenn ich erlich binn habe ich bis jetzt noch nie ein mmorpg gesehen das annähernd an Oblivion rannkommt
was den Charakter angeht. Könnte an der Entwicklungsdauer liegen!?
(und nein ich habe auch schon andere Spiele auser wow gespielt)


----------



## froost @ka ... (27. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Entwickler behaupten viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Equipunabhängig wird WAR garantiert nicht, sonst würde man ds Zeug nicht als Belohnung im RvR bekommen, sondern mit einer Rüstung starten und die die ganze Zeit über behalten, wie in GW.
> Ich sagte "so wie in" AoC, nicht "das System aus" AoC. Keine Ahnung wie es in AoC umgesetzt ist, aber etwas mehr als gelangweilt Hotkeys drücken sollte ein Spieler IMO schon machen müssen.


Ähm ich denke schon das ein t3 keinen t4 breitkloppt geb ich dir recht.Aber es wurde klar gesagt das es keine equipfrage is sondern eher die skill- und könnensfrage, an der schon die meisten Wowler scheitern werden.
*Equip spielt nicht* das klingt glaube ich am verständlichsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich bischen mies imo finde den Zukünftigen Aoc spielern gegenüber das, daß spiel kurz vor release nochmal so mies gemacht wird das iwie keiner bock drauf hat.
Naja die Menschen haben in letzter Zeit iwie Angst vor neuen dingen, ich persöhnlich würde sagen man sollte jedem ne chance geben auch Aoc!


----------



## Dr.March (27. April 2008)

@ Drako1985 

Du musst die Entwickler doch verstehen...wie du hier selbst siehst biste du einer der wenigen,wenn nicht der einzige, der die meinung mit dem Kampfsystem unterstützt , und eine Firma versucht immer große mengen anzusprechen und der großen Menge gefällt in diesem Fall das Kampfsystem in seinem einfachen Style! Ich finde persönlich auch komplexere Systeme gut aber leider ist dies nur der Fall bei nicht so großen MMO's!


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2008)

@Draco1985
die entwickler haben gesagt , dass die belohnungen beim  rvr bzw pve in etwa gleichwertiog sein sollen bzw rvr doch schon etwas überrwiegt. von equip ist da nicht unbedingt die rede. es geht dabei aber z.b. um trophäen oder zubehör die einen etwas erleichtert aber nicht übermächtig werden lässt.das mit der rüstung sieht man auch daran das du deine eigentlich rüstung ja nicht wirklich ändetrst. sie entwickelt sich sogar mit (sofern ichd as richtig mitbekommen habe)


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. April 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Ähm ich denke schon das ein t3 keinen t4 breitkloppt geb ich dir recht.Aber es wurde klar gesagt das es keine equipfrage is sondern eher die skill- und könnensfrage, an der schon die meisten Wowler scheitern werden.
> *Equip spielt nicht* das klingt glaube ich am verständlichsten
> 
> 
> ...



Man soll ihm ne chance geben, aber nen Monat vor Release nen PvP Wochenende abhalten, dass total floppt, da nix richtig funktioniert, dass Kampfsystem schlecht ist, die Charaktere extrem steif, 75% der Spieler unzufrieden sind, keine Balance zwischen den Klassen herrscht (nicht mal annähernd).

So kurz vor Release, so viele Baustellen, dass hat für mich den typischen Hype-n-Flop Charakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu Draco, wenn du so informiert bist, würdest du wissen das "Equip" in War ganz anders ausgelegt ist als in WoW. Aber hauptsache immer den Entwicklern alles böse unterstellen was geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (27. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das ist Geschmackssache, würd ich sagen.
> 
> Meine persönlichen Kritikpunkte (die letztendlich aber nicht ausschlaggebend sind):
> - Equipabhängig (wie WoW)
> ...



1. Equip ist 30% des Chars. Fertigkeiten die man sich im RvR erspielt sind mindestens genauso wichtig. Es ist kein WoW bei dem Equip 70%, Skillung 20% und Skill 10% ist. Die massive Itemlastigkeit von WoW wird War eben nicht haben. Es wir aber auch kein Counterstrike/PvP-pur Spiel wo es keinerlei Verbesserung der eigenen Figur durch Erlebtes gibt. Dann könnte man auch gleich die Level der Figuren abschaffen. 

2. Das Zelda-ähnliche Kampfsystem in AoC zeigt sich als extrem problematisch im PVP. Im PVE ist das AoC System offenbar sehr gut, im PVP hingegen macht es mehr Probleme als Spass und für Fernkämpfer hat man auch keine Lösung als dort genauso auf Autoshoot und Klicktargeting zu setzen.

3. Fändest Du es sinnvoll wenn eine stubbeldummer Schwarzork ein Meister der Heilmagie werden kann und ein klitzekleiner Goblin den Maintank stellt (erinnert mich an Gnomenkriegerinnen in WoW welche eine wandelnde Lachnummer sind)? Das entspräche auch nicht der Warhammer Lore, welche vorgibt was für Rollen die jeweiligen Klassen in Warhammer einnehmen. Man kann sich trotzdem innerhalb der Klasse sehr weitreichende spezialisieren und so z.B. als Sigmarpriester durchaus die Rolle eines Damagedealers ganz ordentlich erfüllen wenn man sich voll darauf spezialisiert (ähnlich Retripala in WoW).


----------



## Draco1985 (27. April 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Wenn ich erlich binn habe ich bis jetzt noch nie ein mmorpg gesehen das annähernd an Oblivion rannkommt
> was den Charakter angeht. Könnte an der Entwicklungsdauer liegen!?
> (und nein ich habe auch schon andere Spiele auser wow gespielt)



Die Entwicklungsdauer hat wenig damit zu tun. Wenn du die verschiedenen Fähigkeiten und Talente für alle Rassen und Klassen erstmal implementiert hast ist es nur ein kleiner Schritt, den Spieler bei der Charakterentwicklung selbst auswählen zu lassen, was er können will. Bei Klassen wird die Auswahl nur für den Spieler getroffen.

Im Prinzip kann man auch in einem freien System dem Spieler Klassen anbieten (wie ja auch in der Elder Scrolls Reihe). Das ist dann nur für die ganz eiligen, die kein Feintuning ihrer Skills machen wollen.



froost schrieb:


> Ähm ich denke schon das ein t3 keinen t4 breitkloppt geb ich dir recht.Aber es wurde klar gesagt das es keine equipfrage is sondern eher die skill- und könnensfrage, an der schon die meisten Wowler scheitern werden.
> *Equip spielt nicht* das klingt glaube ich am verständlichsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt, ich bin da nicht so optimistisch. Aber wenns wirklich so sein sollte, umso besser. Allerdings gleube ich kaum, dass Mythic der WoW-Generation der MMO-Spieler Items vorsetzen würde, die sich im Highend nur vom Aussehen her unterscheiden.

Aber wie gesagt, wir sprechen uns nochmal, wenn die OpenBeta läuft und die NDA fällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Was ich bischen mies imo finde den Zukünftigen Aoc spielern gegenüber das, daß spiel kurz vor release nochmal so mies gemacht wird das iwie keiner bock drauf hat.
> Naja die Menschen haben in letzter Zeit iwie Angst vor neuen dingen, ich persöhnlich würde sagen man sollte jedem ne chance geben auch Aoc!



Ich bin auch skeptisch gegenüber Kritik, wenn ich selbst das Spiel nicht selbst probespielen konnte. IMO ist das einzige was man aus Screenshots und Videos ersehen kann die Qualität der Grafik. Und die fand ich bei AoC einfach enttäuschend dafür, dass es so ein Grafikhammer werden sollte.



Dr.March schrieb:


> @ Drako1985
> 
> Du musst die Entwickler doch verstehen...wie du hier selbst siehst biste du einer der wenigen,wenn nicht der einzige, der die meinung mit dem Kampfsystem unterstützt , und eine Firma versucht immer große mengen anzusprechen und der großen Menge gefällt in diesem Fall das Kampfsystem in seinem einfachen Style! Ich finde persönlich auch komplexere Systeme gut aber leider ist dies nur der Fall bei nicht so großen MMO's!



Hmm, soweit ich weiß wurde z.B. SWG von mehr Leuten gespielt, als es noch komplexer war. Zumindest weinen die Meisten die es auch vorher kannten dem alten System nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und SWG war nie ein WoW, schon klar, aber WoWs Maßstäbe sind auch für AoC und WAR nur utopisch.

Das Kampfsystem ist einfach eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Ein solches Spiel wird einfach mehr von den Fähigkeiten des Spielers abhängig, als von der Zahlenjongliererei herkömmlicher MMOs. Und ich wette dass sich da genug Spieler finden werden, die das befürworten. Da ist dann der Begriff "Skill" endlich mal angemessen, vor allem im PvP würde das gut tun.


----------



## Kryos (27. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @Draco1985
> die entwickler haben gesagt , dass die belohnungen beim  rvr bzw pve in etwa gleichwertiog sein sollen bzw rvr doch schon etwas überrwiegt. von equip ist da nicht unbedingt die rede. es geht dabei aber z.b. um trophäen oder zubehör die einen etwas erleichtert aber nicht übermächtig werden lässt.das mit der rüstung sieht man auch daran das du deine eigentlich rüstung ja nicht wirklich ändetrst. sie entwickelt sich sogar mit (sofern ichd as richtig mitbekommen habe)



Man kann im PVE und im PVP/RVR gleichwertiges Equipment bekommen. Das wurde mehrfach gesagt in Interviews. Die Ausrichtung wird dann jeweils auf PVE bzw. RVR ausgelegt sein. So wie T4 gegenüber S1 Equip in WoW. Beide ähnlicher Itemlevel (also in etwa gleich "mächtig" aber das eine mehr auf Schaden, das andere mehr auf Gesundheit und Schadensverringerung ausgelegt). Wer also nur PVE machen will wird nicht in Schrottklamotten rumlaufen und wer nur RvR macht wird ebenfalls nicht darauf angewiesen sein PVE Content zu spielen.


----------



## froost @ka ... (27. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Man soll ihm ne chance geben, aber nen Monat vor Release nen PvP Wochenende abhalten, dass total floppt, da nix richtig funktioniert, dass Kampfsystem schlecht ist, die Charaktere extrem steif, 75% der Spieler unzufrieden sind, keine Balance zwischen den Klassen herrscht (nicht mal annähernd).
> 
> So kurz vor Release, so viele Baustellen, dass hat für mich den typischen Hype-n-Flop Charakter
> 
> ...


Hmm das es so krass war wusste ich nicht.Trotzdem bleib ich der meinung das einfach auch bischen zeit verdient, jedes MMO. Die Flames wären schlimmer wenn sie nochmal verschieben^^.
Naja aber das wird keinem erspart bleiben das in nächster zeit released die ansprüche sind mittlerweile zu hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich Aoc nicht wünsche so eine Katastrophe wie Hellgate:London.


----------



## Eratur (27. April 2008)

Bitte entschuldigt wenn ich die Frage einwerfe, aber was genau war bei Hellgate London? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. April 2008)

Eratur schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldigt wenn ich die Frage einwerfe, aber was genau war bei Hellgate London?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es wird gern so beschrieben: Hellgate London scheitert auf hohem Niveau ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann auch einfach sagen, dass in das Spiel zu viel hineingesehen wurde, und dann doch nicht so viel geboten wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. April 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Aber hauptsache immer den Entwicklern alles böse unterstellen was geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass man als Pessimist seltener enttäuscht wird, als als Optimist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und PR sollte man grundsätzlich als verdächtig ansehen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich glaube auch dass WAR ein tolles Spiel wird, aber zu viel Hoffnung sollte man sich IMO nicht machen.



Kryos schrieb:


> 1. Equip ist 30% des Chars. Fertigkeiten die man sich im RvR erspielt sind mindestens genauso wichtig. Es ist kein WoW bei dem Equip 70%, Skillung 20% und Skill 10% ist. Die massive Itemlastigkeit von WoW wird War eben nicht haben. Es wir aber auch kein Counterstrike/PvP-pur Spiel wo es keinerlei Verbesserung der eigenen Figur durch Erlebtes gibt. Dann könnte man auch gleich die Level der Figuren abschaffen.



Man kann die Verbesserung der Figur aber auch durch andere Faktoren realisieren, als durch Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 2. Das Zelda-ähnliche Kampfsystem in AoC zeigt sich als extrem problematisch im PVP. Im PVE ist das AoC System offenbar sehr gut, im PVP hingegen macht es mehr Probleme als Spass und für Fernkämpfer hat man auch keine Lösung als dort genauso auf Autoshoot und Klicktargeting zu setzen.



Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung wie es da umgesetzt ist. Aber die Idee finde ich ziemlich interessant und sowas sollte auch in anderen Spielen mal wieder benutzt werden.



> 3. Fändest Du es sinnvoll wenn eine stubbeldummer Schwarzork ein Meister der Heilmagie werden kann und ein klitzekleiner Goblin den Maintank stellt (erinnert mich an Gnomenkriegerinnen in WoW welche eine wandelnde Lachnummer sind)? Das entspräche auch nicht der Warhammer Lore, welche vorgibt was für Rollen die jeweiligen Klassen in Warhammer einnehmen. Man kann sich trotzdem innerhalb der Klasse sehr weitreichende spezialisieren und so z.B. als Sigmarpriester durchaus die Rolle eines Damagedealers ganz ordentlich erfüllen wenn man sich voll darauf spezialisiert (ähnlich Retripala in WoW).



Solche Sachen kann man immer noch über Einschränkungen der Rasse selbst regeln. Z.B. bei WAR darüber, dass fast jede Fraktion ihre eigenen Magieschulen hat. Orks hätten dann in ihrer Schule einfach keinen Zugriff auf (effektive) Heilzauber. Umgekehrt könnte man dann neben Goblinschamanen auch Orkschamanen spielen (die ich persönlich vermisse, wenn auch nicht so sehr wie Slayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Und um Goblintanks zu vermeiden, kann man deren Lebenspunkte (eigentlich auch ein Konzept, dass ich zu einfach finde) stark begrenzen um sie als Tanks unnütz zu machen.

Es funktioniert bei mehreren Systemen (u.a. GURPS) wunderbar, man müsste es nur mal in ein MMO einbetten.


----------



## Larandera (27. April 2008)

gab ein gutes video über equip.

man kann mit RvR equip locker instanzen machen,und umgekehrt.
also:
wen du als PvE-Equipter RvR machen willst,brauchst du nur ein minimal besseres PvE zeug dafür.
wer nun von RvR einfach PvE machen will,braucht nicht vorher alle inis abfarmen wie in wow,sonder er braucht nur ein etwas besseres RvR equip um trozdem nüzlich zu sein.

Equip abhängigkeit, sagten die entwickler, sollte nicht so stark sein wie in wow.
Glaube der sagte auch etwas auf englisch,das der spieler spielen soll und nicht das equip^^


Find ich gut. Da man in WoW als PvE Equipter 0 chance in PvP bzw als PvP Equipter mit s3 0 chance im PvE hat.

hoffe ihr habt mein geschriebenes verstanden^^

War wird gott sei dank anders sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der link zu dem video ist iwo hier im forum ^^


begrenzte hp zb für goblins finde ich nicht so gut,da alle dort benachteiligt wären und es einfach zu komplex wäre.
zwar funktioniert soetwas in solo spielen wie in oblivion,dennoch wäre es schwer umzusetzen in einem mmo. da man dort alles daran anpassen müsste.

Das kampfsystem von AoC finde ich leider bescheuert. Warum sie ausgerechnet das von bugs geplagte Gothic system genommen haben weis ich nicht. mir tut es einfach nur iwie leid um die spieler.

gibt es kein online spiel was sich an die oblivion steuerung traut? finde diese total hammer und zb in oblivion ziemlich bugfrei.


[x] vote for oblivion online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab gehört es gibt eine mod damit man es zu 2 spielen kann,kennt die wer und funktioniert diese auch? *hoff*


----------



## Brennus Magtus (27. April 2008)

Konnte es auch 20minuten testen und muss
sagen es gefällt mir außerordentlich gut 
obwohl für mich die Highligts der Messe ja 
Sacred 2 und der Lotro Live Raid waren^^


----------



## Dr.March (27. April 2008)

@ Drako1985 ...nocheinmal!

 Dieses Spiel ist auch ein neuer Anlaufpunkt für viele die WoW oder HdrO gespielt haben und diese Spieler haben sich einfach an die einfache Spielweise der Spiele gewöhnt und desswegen versuchen die Entwickler die Spieler damit zu catchen indem sie ein ähn. System verwenden und ihnen den einstieg so erleichtern!

Zu dem Streitpunkt : Oblivion = WAR . Du kannst nicht die Characterentwicklung eines MMOs mit der eines Singleplayer Spieles vergleichen ,den bei Oblivion hast du einfach nicht die größe und die versch. Aspekte wie bei einem MMO (PVP,Ruf,Quest in der Menge) und kannst dich so auf die Individulaisierung des Characters konzentieren !


----------



## Eratur (27. April 2008)

@ Larandera

Du wolltest eine Multiplayer Mod für TESC4, und hier hast du sie!

Multi The Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion

Bereits nach kurzem suchen gefunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konnte sie leider noch nich persönlich testen, einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## naked92 (27. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ganz genau, es soll ja auch tatsächlich leute gegeben haben, die sich gothic3 direkt nach release geholt haben^^



Zu diesen leuten gehöre ich >.> Hab das doch durchgespielt trotz Bugs^^


----------



## Wolfner (27. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Ja stimmt,Kryos.
> Was ich von AoC gesehen habe hat mich nicht begeistert(Ich habe es noch nicht gespielt,mache mir ein Bild aus Betaberichten,Videos usw.). Das neue,inovative Kampfsystem soll nun doch nicht "der Bringer" sein.Die Kombomoves sollen im PvP so gut wie sinnlos sein,da sie lange brauchen um durchgeführt zu werden -> Gegner läuft weg.



Kann er nicht, weil er nicht sieht, wann der ausgeführt wird. Genauso kann der Gegner nicht in Deckung hüpfen, sondern sich höchstens selbst ausser Reichweite bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt macht AoC für mich einen sehr guten Eindruck. Mal sehen was die WAR-Open-Beta so bringt.

Was Oblivion Online angeht: Ist nicht Elder Scrolls Online geplant?


----------



## Eratur (27. April 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Was Oblivion Online angeht: Ist nicht Elder Scrolls Online geplant?



Da muss ich zustimmen, habe auch was in der Richtung auf daddelnews.de gelesen. 
Bethesda soll sich angeblich die Rechte, an "The Elder Scrolls Online" gesichert haben. Ich schau mal, ob ich den Link finde. Falls ja editiere ichs noch rein.

Edit:
---------------------------
Hier der Link: The Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## MadSquare (27. April 2008)

@ Kampfsysteme in MMO(RP)GS
Ich persöhnlich finde das klick-system etwas langweilig, allerdings die Sache aus AoC zu schwer/aufwändig.
Mein Vorschlag ist das System aus Gothic 1: Man kann mit der Waffe in verschiedene Richtungen schlagen, und den Schwung der Waffe ausnutzen um schneller und besser zu schlagen. Da kann man viel machen. Mit Blocken/ausweichen würde ich nichts machen, das wird zu kompliziert. Lediglich den Schwung ausnutzen.

gruß, Square.


----------



## Larandera (27. April 2008)

ok danke für die links  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich rechne 100% mit einem elderscrollsonline, da schon moder in oblivion es schaffen einen online modus einzubauen,zwar erst in alpha phase,dennoch anscheinend funktionstüchtig.

nun bedenke man,was eine ganze firma machen kann,die das spiel selbst gemacht hât 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich freu mich drauf.
hoffe sie übernehmen die gewohnte singleplayer steuerung und das elder scrolls feeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (27. April 2008)

Ich freue mich über jedes auch noch so kleine Stück Innovation in Spielen, weshalb ich mich sehr auf das anspruchsvolle und lernintensive Kampfsystem oder den berittenen Kampf in AoC freue, oder auf die individuell platzierbaren Trophäen in WAR.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desweiteren finde ich das im besonderen MMO/RPGs von Innovationen und deren Umsetzung leben, und irgendwann ist alles einmal neu. Wär hätte vor den BGs in WoW an die Salonfähigkeit von CTF in MMO/RPGs geglaubt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h4rb0 (28. April 2008)

Hallo,

Ich war auf der RPG in Münster und habe dort WAR testen können, ich habe lange gewartet und es kam mir vor wie Stunden! Aber es hat sich gelohnt!!!! Die Grafik sah extrem gut aus, und das gameplay war auch auf den ersten Eindruck sehr gut!

Also mal von vorne, nach langem warten wurden mehrer Leute an die PCs gelassen Gottseidank war ich noch dabei sonst hätt ich noch länger warten müssen! 
So schnell wie möglich an einen der Rechner ok 1. Rechner Schwertmeister ok ich dachte mhh vllt. ach lieber doch nicht.
2. Rechner Feuermagier Ok eig. wollte ich ja den Eisenbrecher aber den gabs nicht zu spielen waren soweit ich es mitbekam, Schwertmeister, Sigmarpriester, Hexenjäger, Erzmagier, Feuermagier und Auserwählter des Chaos, ein Magus ein Chosbabar und ein Zelot.

Nun ja also war ich im Spiel, erstmal die attacken lesen und sich ein bisschen einfinden mit der Steuerung vertraut machen usw. 
ok dann ging auch schon gleich los, Aus einer Map mit 2 Dämmen wir mussten den Damm der Zerstörujg sprengen aber dazu später mehr, ich lief gleich als 2 vorne weg da triefen wirs chon auf die Zerstörung o alle schön auf einem Haufen! Ok ich eine art AE Feuerball gemacht der auf alle ging perfekt dann kamen sie auch schon angerannt, gleich ein Chaosbabar auf mich zu, er war wohl ein alter WOW Spieler den er sprang immer hin und her aber hat ihm nichts genützt, dadurch konnte er viel weniger zuschlagen als sonst, ich war zwar fast tot als er dort vor mir lag aber ich gewann. Und dann kam schon gleich ein Auserwählter aber zum Glück hat ein Schwermeister mich beschützt und wir haben ihn auch zur Strecke gebracht!
Nach mehren Kämpfen schnappte ich mir das pulverFass und wollte den Damm in die luft jagen aber es waren nur noch knappe 30sek. da musste alles schnell gehn ok grade so geschaft als das Fässchen explodierte war die Zeit auch shcon um. naj hat echt richtig spaß gemacht! Schade das es nur 10min waren
Leider kann ich zur Kollisionabfrage nichts sagen weil ich nicht zum nahkampf kam  aber der Schwertmeister konnte den auserwählten ganz gut von mir weghalten und ich von hinten dann draufbratzen, also funktioniert schon wenn ihr noch fragen habt fragt


----------



## grimmgork (28. April 2008)

die kollisions abfrage find ich richtig geil, wir haben den der das fässchen getragt hatt eingekreist und konnte somit schlecht flcühten.


----------



## Dezemberschnee (28. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Als ich fand die RPC super, ca 30 Minuten warten für 10 Minuten spielen, ist nen gutes Verhältnis gewsen, wenn man bedenkt, wie gedrängt es auf der GC am WoW stand war, da wars  auf der RPC doch richtig angenehm.
> 
> Das Gameplay war auch ziemlich schön muss ich sagen, allerdings merkt man, daß es noch ne Beta war, nach dem Tot ist der Feurmagier wieder aufgestanden als wär er aus nem Klapp-Bilderbuch gewesen XD




Hättest es wie ich machen sollen hab gesagt bin 40j und morgen vielleicht tot, will aber noch einmal spielen und so durfte ich über die Absperrung und konnte mir das anstehen sparren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem aufstehen des Feuermagiers hast du recht aber das hängt mit der Beta zusammen und sieht später bestimmt nicht so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss dez


----------



## Eratur (28. April 2008)

Ich würde einfach dem jeweiligen Vordermann, 
solange den Nacken Lecken bis alle vor mir weg sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



(Scherz)


----------



## Gortek (28. April 2008)

Ganz einfach.....

Vor oder auf der Hinfahrt reichlich Bohnen mampfen und dann in der Warteschlange schön alle paar sekunden der Darmluft platz verschaffen. Funktioniert übrigens bei allen Messen und Events, wo ihr annehmt in einer Schlange stehen zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder aber einfach mal so 3 Wochen zuvor nicht duschen, soll einen ähnlichen Effekt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit ein wenig Glück kann man so den Stand für sich alleine haben.......... bis man geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers

Gortek

Edith frisst Rechtschreibfehler!


----------



## peebee (28. April 2008)

So wie es aussieht, scheint WAR ja doch auf einem guten Weg zu sein, auch wenn die letzten Videos und Screenshots definitiv nicht danach aussahen. Allerdings würde ich keine 5 Cent darauf wetten, daß all das, was die Entwickler jetzt behaupten, noch ins Spiel eingebaut wird. Das kennt man von anderen Titeln zur genüge. Außerdem haben die Entwickler gar nicht mehr so viel Zeit, wie hier einige schreiben. Selbst wenn das Spiel erst im November erscheint (noch ca. sieben Monate), irgendwann muss ja auch alles in den finalen Test und zur Herstellung gehen.

Ich würde mir wirklich wünschen, daß WAR ein starker WoW-Konkurrent wird, bin aber nach wie vor skeptisch.


----------



## Salute (28. April 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wirklich wünschen, daß WAR ein starker WoW-Konkurrent wird, bin aber nach wie vor skeptisch.



Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist, dass dieser Wunsch nur seitens des Entwicklers ist. Denn ein WoW-Konkurent würde bedeuten, dass die gleichen Spieler, die nach  der x-ten AV-Niederlage nicht wissen, was zutun ist um diese zu vermeiden, dann auch noch in WAR wären.

Quantität geht eben nicht über Qualität, auch wenn die Entwickler nur die Hälfte des Angekündigten zum Start anbieten, bin ich persönlich doch schon mehr bedient als zur Zeit bei einem anderen Spiel.

MfG


----------



## smutje (28. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ganz genau, es soll ja auch tatsächlich leute gegeben haben, die sich gothic3 direkt nach release geholt haben^^



oh jaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... DANKE, dass Du mich daran erinnert hast - ich hatte diesen Fehlgriff schon fast wieder verdrängt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peebee (28. April 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal ganz dreist, dass dieser Wunsch nur seitens des Entwicklers ist. Denn ein WoW-Konkurent würde bedeuten, dass die gleichen Spieler, die nach  der x-ten AV-Niederlage nicht wissen, was zutun ist um diese zu vermeiden, dann auch noch in WAR wären.
> 
> Quantität geht eben nicht über Qualität, auch wenn die Entwickler nur die Hälfte des Angekündigten zum Start anbieten, bin ich persönlich doch schon mehr bedient als zur Zeit bei einem anderen Spiel.
> 
> MfG


Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich will nicht, daß WAR Kiddies und Co. von WoW abzieht, sondern ein ernstzunehmendes MMO*RP*G wird, bei dem ich mehr als nur drei Tasten im Kampf drücken muss und sowohl der PvE- und der PvP-Content fordernd und motivierend ist. Soviel zum Wunschdenken. In der laufenden Beta-Phase scheint dies aber nicht unbedingt der Fall zu sein, PvP steht deutlich vor PvE (anders als ursprünglich angekündigt) und fast ale bislang spielbaren Klassen sollen mit weniger als einer handvoll Tasten im Kampf auskommen.


----------



## Grimmrog (28. April 2008)

Dezemberschnee schrieb:


> Hättest es wie ich machen sollen hab gesagt bin 40j und morgen vielleicht tot, will aber noch einmal spielen und so durfte ich über die Absperrung und konnte mir das anstehen sparren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja neeee, ganz so fies sein will ich dann aj doch nich XD

Leider hab ich WAR damals nicht auf der GC angespielt, da gab es ja leider meinen geliebten maschiinisten zu spielen, der ja sehr interessante SKills hat (wenn ich mir so auf Youtube Videos anschau).

Wenn sie war eben unter missachtung einiger Features weglassen, wärs nicht unbedingt die katastrophe, denn viele features wird man eh erst Später nutzen können, so sollen sie eben Mounts erts nen halbes Jahr nach release bringen anstatt sie villeicht ganz zu streichen. (Denn die Mounts sidn noch nicht in Sack und Tüten, da es zum beispiel beim Zwergenmount nen ganzs chönes hin und her gibt.)

naja ich hoffe einfach, daß die Open Beta bald kommt, da kann ichs dann anspielen und viele Skillungen schonmal durchprobieren, und auch hoffentlich ne Menge gute Ideen mit einfließen lassen. Wobei letzteres ja dnan sicherlichs hcon zu Spät ist, udn den glücklichen Closed Betanern vorenthalten ist.


----------



## Sukiz (28. April 2008)

> Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich will nicht, daß WAR Kiddies und Co. von WoW abzieht, sondern ein ernstzunehmendes MMORPG wird, bei dem ich mehr als nur drei Tasten im Kampf drücken muss und sowohl der PvE- und der PvP-Content fordernd und motivierend ist. Soviel zum Wunschdenken. In der laufenden Beta-Phase scheint dies aber nicht unbedingt der Fall zu sein, PvP steht deutlich vor PvE (anders als ursprünglich angekündigt) und fast ale bislang spielbaren Klassen sollen mit weniger als einer handvoll Tasten im Kampf auskommen.



es war noch nie geplant das WAR "deutlich" mehr pve inhalte haben soll....frag mich grad echt woher du solche infos hast.
es heißt WARHAMMER also RvR=pvp also nix mit pve.
natürlich gibt es vereinzelt auch pve kontent nur will mythic kein 2 wow werden eher ein besseres DAOC.


----------



## Salute (28. April 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> In der laufenden Beta-Phase scheint dies aber nicht unbedingt der Fall zu sein, PvP steht deutlich vor PvE (anders als ursprünglich angekündigt)




Meine mich zu erinnern, dass der Hersteller  nie anderes behauptet hast als das RvR (PvP) gleichwertig mit PvE sein soll. Das PvE soll lediglich unteranderem dazu dienen die eigene Fraktion im RvR weiter zu bringen, doch der Großteil des Spiels soll halt auf PvP basieren.. könnt aber sein das ich da was falsch vertanden hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Da war wohl einer schneller^^


MfG


----------



## Leoncore (28. April 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Meine mich zu erinnern, dass der Hersteller  nie anderes behauptet hast als das RvR (PvP) gleichwertig mit PvE sein soll. Das PvE soll lediglich unteranderem dazu dienen die eigene Fraktion im RvR weiter zu bringen, doch der Großteil des Spiels soll halt auf PvP basieren.. könnt aber sein das ich da was falsch vertanden hab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht verwechselt er es auch mit den Entwicklern, die davor ein Warhammer Online rausbringen sollten. Das war nämlich pur auf PvE ausgelegt, wurde aber dann eingestampft. Die Version von EA Mythic aber, war von Anfang an auf PvP ausgelegt.


----------



## peebee (28. April 2008)

Sukiz schrieb:


> es war noch nie geplant das WAR "deutlich" mehr pve inhalte haben soll....frag mich grad echt woher du solche infos hast.
> es heißt WARHAMMER also RvR=pvp also nix mit pve.
> natürlich gibt es vereinzelt auch pve kontent nur will mythic kein 2 wow werden eher ein besseres DAOC.


In den ersten Ankündigen zu WAR hieß es, daß PvP (oder RvR, was nichts anderes als PvP ist) und PvE gleichberechtigt nebeneinander existieren sollen, der Spieler das volle Spielerlebnis aber nur haben wird, wenn er beide Bereiche spielt. Daß das Augenmerk letztendlich doch eher auf PvP liegen würde, war ja sofort klar, bei der Vergangenheit, die Mythic hat. Aber ich muss Dir widersprechen, Mythic und auch EA haben betont, daß es kein besseres DaoC werden soll, es soll sich daran orientieren, dennoch sollen DaoC-Spieler ein vollkommen neues Spielgefühl haben.

Sollte das Spiel tatsächlich so PvP-lastig werden, wie es im Moment scheint, wird auch WAR nur ein Nischendasein fristen, unabhängig davon, wie gut das Spiel letztendlich ist. Ein gutes MMORPG lebt von einer guten Kombination von beiden Bereichen, was passiert, wenn der Entwickler sich zu sehr auf einen Bereich konzentriert, kann man sehr gut an Guild Wars und HdRO erkennen.


----------



## Taynted (28. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Ja stimmt,Kryos.
> Was ich von AoC gesehen habe hat mich nicht begeistert(Ich habe es noch nicht gespielt,mache mir ein Bild aus Betaberichten,Videos usw.). Das neue,inovative Kampfsystem soll nun doch nicht "der Bringer" sein.Die Kombomoves sollen im PvP so gut wie sinnlos sein,da sie lange brauchen um durchgeführt zu werden -> Gegner läuft weg.Die Grafik find ich zwar gut,aber aus Grafik kann man kein gutes Spiel machen,schon lange kein MMORPG.Ich habe auch zu bemängeln,dass du EP durch einen Tod im PvP bekommst,den du erst durch 2-3 Kills wieder ausgleichen kannst(Es gibt einen PvE und einen PvP Epbalken).AoC sollte ja auch ein mehr auf PvP basierendes Spiel sein,aber die beste Rüstung gibt es nur durch PvE-Raids.Mittelmäßige PvP-Spieler werden nie an gutes Equip kommen,da sie häufig sterben und somit sehr wenig Ep haben.Nur die "guten" Spieler werden viel Ep/Equip haben,was die mittelmäßigen Spieler wohl schnell verärgern wird.Bei Warhammer sehe ich soweit nur gutes,keine großen Nachteile einzelner Klassen,ein sehr komplexen Spielablauf usw.
> 
> Am Ende wird eh jeder für sich selbst entscheiden müssen,was er spielt.Da haben Berichte keinen großen Einfluss.



lol, "Das neue, inovative Kampfsystem soll nun doch nicht der Bringer sein." ja, ich erklär dir mal wieso viele leute vom kampfsystem ( unter anderem ) nicht so begeistert waren. 

die leute wurden ins kalte wasser geschmissen, sie hatten so gut wie keine zeit sich ihren charakter anzuschauen geschweige denn beherrschen zu lernen, was ja seine zeit braucht. <- bezieht sich auf das pvp weekend

aus dem grund war es ein wenig chaotisch und man gewann den eindruck die combos usw seien nutzlos.
ich glaube jedoch wenn man seinen char dann mal auf 80 zockt, die meisten leute werden in der zeit sicher lernen ihren char zu spielen^^, wird es auf jeden fall weniger chaotisch ablaufen.

zu der Ep verlust sache kann ich nur sagen , finde ich jetzt auch nicht OPTIMAL gelöst, aber dann strengt man sich wenigstens an und versucht nicht zu sterben^^ klar gegen ne übermacht von gegner beispielsweise kannst nix machen. das mit dem pvp find ich wiederrum gut , da man wirklich "skilled" sein muss um sehr gute items zu bekommen. der zustand wie er jetzt herrscht , in wow , ist einfach nur lächerlich wenn man sich mal anschaut was für gimps mit full s3 + waffe rumrennen.

persöhnlich werde ich auf jeden fall zu aoc wechseln, da mir das setting und bisher eigentlich alles am spiel gefällt. die entwickler haben darüberhinaus versprochen die perfomance einbrüche usw bis zum release zu fixen , darin vertraue ich jetzt einfach mal^^


so long


Lothiranad EU Krag´jin ( bis am 23. Mai zumindest -.- )


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (28. April 2008)

Goranos schrieb:


> (ich sage nur Alexia of Order has captured the Pulverfässchen).





pah das klingt ja stark nach daoc, da schaffen sie die lokalisation schon seit ein paar patches nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> In den ersten Ankündigen zu WAR hieß es, daß PvP (oder RvR, was nichts anderes als PvP ist) und PvE gleichberechtigt nebeneinander existieren sollen, der Spieler das volle Spielerlebnis aber nur haben wird, wenn er beide Bereiche spielt. Daß das Augenmerk letztendlich doch eher auf PvP liegen würde, war ja sofort klar, bei der Vergangenheit, die Mythic hat. Aber ich muss Dir widersprechen, Mythic und auch EA haben betont, daß es kein besseres DaoC werden soll, es soll sich daran orientieren, dennoch sollen DaoC-Spieler ein vollkommen neues Spielgefühl haben.
> 
> Sollte das Spiel tatsächlich so PvP-lastig werden, wie es im Moment scheint, wird auch WAR nur ein Nischendasein fristen, unabhängig davon, wie gut das Spiel letztendlich ist. Ein gutes MMORPG lebt von einer guten Kombination von beiden Bereichen, was passiert, wenn der Entwickler sich zu sehr auf einen Bereich konzentriert, kann man sehr gut an Guild Wars und HdRO erkennen.


was ist denn an gw und hdro das nischenmäßige? gw ist hinter wow auch mit einer der meist gespielten westlichen mmorpgs. zur zeit glaub an die 2mio. und hdro hat so ziemlich das gleiche prinzip das wow am anfang hatte, bis auf das hdro kein open pvp hat. eine gute balance hinzukriegen zwischen beiden systemen(pvp und pve) macht meist das spiel kaputt , da sich immer wer benachteiligt fühlt. merk man zur zeit sehr gut an wow


----------



## peebee (28. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was ist denn an gw und hdro das nischenmäßige? gw ist hinter wow auch mit einer der meist gespielten westlichen mmorpgs. zur zeit glaub an die 2mio. und hdro hat so ziemlich das gleiche prinzip das wow am anfang hatte, bis auf das hdro kein open pvp hat. eine gute balance hinzukriegen zwischen beiden systemen(pvp und pve) macht meist das spiel kaputt , da sich immer wer benachteiligt fühlt. merk man zur zeit sehr gut an wow


GW ist quasi komplett auf PvP ausgelegt, bei HdRO ist es das genau Gegenteil. Ich habe über einen längeren zeitraum HdRO gespielt und kam mit eigentlich eher wie in einem Single-Player-RPG vor. Die Atmosphäre ist toll, aber es fehlt irgendwie die Interaktion mit anderen Spielern, die bei WoW zum Beispiel durch das PvP aufkommt. Der große Haken bei WoW ist, daß Blizzard es nicht hinbekommt (oder hinbekommen will), PvP und PvE im Bereich der Ausrüstung zu trennen und mit jedem zweiten oder dritten patch wieder neue Attribute einführt. Würde man dies ändern, wäre auch wieder ein gewisses maß an Balancing da. Ideal wäre ein System, bei dem der Charakter durch PvE und ab und an einige PvP-"Quests" auf den maximalen Level gebracht wird, um dann komplett in den PvP-Bereich mit einigen PvE-Quests einzutauchen.


----------



## Salute (28. April 2008)

WoW wurde erst recht mies, als man die Trennung von PvE und PvP Itemts eingeführt hat btw.


Man soll sich nicht den Wolf abfarmen, um eines der beiden Contens erleben zu dürfen, tut mans doch so ists ein ziemlich "holpriger" Weg, wenn man auch aktiv am PvP geschehen zB Anteil haben möchte (sieht man ja, bei den ganzen begeisterten AfK´lern^^).

Bei WAR sollen die PvE und RvR Items kaum unterschiedlich sein, obwohl letzteres etwas besser (aber nicht "nur" von den Statts her, sondern eher auch unter anderem durch das Design) sein soll, aber mit genügend Skill ausgleichbar wäre.

MfG


----------



## Bawagrog (28. April 2008)

Dezemberschnee schrieb:


> tip:
> wer lesen kann ließt die zwerge von markus heitz


/sign. Super Bücher und der Grund warum ich Zwerg spielen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peebee (28. April 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> WoW wurde erst recht mies, als man die Trennung von PvE und PvP Itemts eingeführt hat btw.
> Man soll sich nicht den Wolf abfarmen, um eines der beiden Contens erleben zu dürfen, tut mans doch so ists ein ziemlich "holpriger" Weg, wenn man auch aktiv am PvP geschehen zB Anteil haben möchte (sieht man ja, bei den ganzen begeisterten AfK´lern^^).
> 
> Bei WAR sollen die PvE und RvR Items kaum unterschiedlich sein, obwohl letzteres etwas besser (aber nicht "nur" von den Statts her, sondern eher auch unter anderem durch das Design) sein soll, aber mit genügend Skill ausgleichbar wäre.
> ...


Im Gegenzug stelle ich mir aber die Frage, warum ich mir in stundenlangen Instanzbesuchen eine vernünftige PvE-Ausrüstung zusammensuche, man aber aber mittels deutlich weniger "Arbeit" eine fast vergleichbare Ausrüstung durch PvP erlangen kann. Andersrum kann ich mir allerdings durch PvE keine guten PvP-Items besorgen. Das ist ein deutlich Ungleichgewicht, daß nur auf zwei Arten beseitigt werden kann. Entweder macht man es unmöglich PvP-Items außerhalb von PvP-Gebieten zu tragen oder man gleicht die Attribute an und läßt lediglich einen optischen Unterschied.


----------



## Gortek (28. April 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> /sign. Super Bücher und der Grund warum ich Zwerg spielen werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ICH werde der erste sein der einen Tungdil erstellt, ich, ich, ich....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Bücher sind wirklich spitze, jedoch schon länger draussen, also in WoW gibt es dutzende Boendals und Boindils und Tungdils, etc.

Schade wollen alle RL-Freunde bei der Zerstörung sein, ich wollte doch Zwerg, war auch in WoW ein Zwerg nur im RL alles andere als ein Zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers

Gortek


----------



## Kresse (28. April 2008)

Wenn ein Stats Cap ala DAoC eingeführt wird, dann wird man deutlich erkennen, dass Items nicht so eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Natürlich waren Items auch in DAoC wichtig und das Gleichgewicht zwischen craftbaren Items und Items, die man durch PVE erhält wurde durch jedes Addon stark verändert.
Dass man in WAR die besten Items durch RVR bekommt, kann ich also nur befürworten.
Denn es müsste eigentlich jedem Spieler klar sein, dass WAR kein PVE Spiel sein wird und das wird viele WoW Spieler abschrecken, da sie nicht den ganzen Tag ihre schönen Instanzen machen können um dannkomplett Lila zu sein.
Dies hat natürlich zur Folge, dass ein Großteil der Kunden, nämlich die die PVE bevorzugen, nicht zu WAR wechseln werden. Was ich persönlich super finde, da mir eine Spielerzahl ala DAoC in den besten Zeiten, vollkommen reichen würde. 
EA wird dies wahrscheinlich nicht reichen, dass ist aber wiederum eine andere Sache.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. April 2008)

Kresse schrieb:


> Wenn ein Stats Cap ala DAoC eingeführt wird, dann wird man deutlich erkennen, dass Items nicht so eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Natürlich waren Items auch in DAoC wichtig und das Gleichgewicht zwischen craftbaren Items und Items, die man durch PVE erhält wurde durch jedes Addon stark verändert.
> Dass man in WAR die besten Items durch RVR bekommt, kann ich also nur befürworten.
> Denn es müsste eigentlich jedem Spieler klar sein, dass WAR kein PVE Spiel sein wird und das wird viele WoW Spieler abschrecken, da sie nicht den ganzen Tag ihre schönen Instanzen machen können um dannkomplett Lila zu sein.
> Dies hat natürlich zur Folge, dass ein Großteil der Kunden, nämlich die die PVE bevorzugen, nicht zu WAR wechseln werden. Was ich persönlich super finde, da mir eine Spielerzahl ala DAoC in den besten Zeiten, vollkommen reichen würde.
> EA wird dies wahrscheinlich nicht reichen, dass ist aber wiederum eine andere Sache.




/sign, zu guten Zeiten wäre es mehr als ausreichend.

Aber das wird nicht der Fall sein, es wird viel viel größere Spielerzahlen haben, was daran liegt, dass der MMO-Markt jetzt viel größer ist, und einige in WoW das PvP schlecht finden, und deshalb PvP Spiele wie AoC und Warhammer spielen werden. Dadurch das halt viel in Foren geschrieben wurde, dass andre Spiele ein viel bessres RVR/PVP Konzept bieten, z. B. DAoC, werden schon einige sehr neugierig auf das Game werden, da es evtl. den PvP Spielern die in andren Spielen links liegen gelassen werden, einfach das bietet, was sie suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (28. April 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> ICH werde der erste sein der einen Tungdil erstellt, ich, ich, ich.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst mich dann ja mal ingame anwhispern (Charname: Tungdil - Auf ALLEN Servern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit: Ich konnte schon 5 Freunde überreden am release-tag mit War anzufangen- und keiner will Ordung spielen


----------



## Grayback (28. April 2008)

Hmm die Zwerge hab ich noch nicht gelesen , aber wer sich für Fantasy interessiert sollte sich auch mal Bernhard Hennens Elfen Romane angucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema War: Scheint ganz gut  zu werden und für alle die auch noch was auf Grafik setzten können ja die Effekte aufdrehen, ich persönlich setze bei Spielen nicht so viel auf Grafik eher auf Spielspaß und gute Kampf/Wetter Effekte , letzteres macht doch einiges bei der Atmosphäre aus wie ich finde.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. April 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> Kannst mich dann ja mal ingame anwhispern (Charname: Tungdil - Auf ALLEN Servern!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hoi Hoi,

wie was meinste damit, Tungdil auf allen WoW Server oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten, ja ich konnt auch schon n paar friends davon überzeugen, was meinen Char
angeht, es wird ein Zwerg wird Vraccas anbeten und einen Boindil ähnlichen Namen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum vorposter, ja die Bücherreihe von den Langohren hab ich auch gelesen, mag Zwerge aber mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gissy (28. April 2008)

aber zwerge und elfen sind ja nich in allen fantasywelten gleich,... naja eigentlich können sie sich nie ab, aber in warhammer hassen sie sich ja sogar und würden sich auf der stelle töten wenn sie sich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird im spiel wohl nicht so sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (28. April 2008)

Gissy schrieb:


> aber zwerge und elfen sind ja nich in allen fantasywelten gleich,... naja eigentlich können sie sich nie ab, aber in warhammer hassen sie sich ja sogar und würden sich auf der stelle töten wenn sie sich sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja wer weiß.. vielleicht verfehlt der eine oder andere Hochelfenpfeil sein Ziel und fliegt leider viel zu tief.. in den nächstbesten Zwerg, und ebenso ungeschickt stolpert dann auch der eine oder andere Hochelf zufällig in eine Zwergenaxt.

Aber du hast Recht, sowas passiert wohl eher nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gissy (28. April 2008)

aber lustig wärs schon wenn man ausversehen nen verbündeten umbringen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich stell mir das auf nem rp server komisch vor:

ein elf wird gerade übel vermöbelt und der runenpriester steht nebendran und sagt: stirb du elendes, bauliebhabendes spitzohr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dezemberschnee (29. April 2008)

Grayback schrieb:


> Hmm die Zwerge hab ich noch nicht gelesen , aber wer sich für Fantasy interessiert sollte sich auch mal Bernhard Hennens Elfen Romane angucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja, die elfen sind auch gut aber von der schreibweise ist in den zwergen etwas weniger romantik und mehr witz
du kennst doch den witz wo der ork den zwerg nach den weg fragt?noch nicht oder ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was grafik betrifft bin ich wie gesagt zu frieden spielspaß ist wesentlich wichtiger und den werden wir haben, yiiiiiha

gz dez.


----------

